# Mesa update to 7.6.1 breaks el-180_4



## hermes (Feb 11, 2010)

Title practically says it... If you upgrade Mesa to 7.6.1, build of el (and possibly some other games as well?) fails as load_gl_extensions.h is not compatible. 
Does this need to be fixed upstream or is there an easy fix for it?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not going to install games/el just to test, but I had to rebuild everything that depended on and was depended on by graphics/dri* to get it all working correctly**.


* `# portupgrade -fRr dri\*`
** for some loose definition of correctly: the accel is nice, the lockups are not.


----------



## hermes (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually did that already, but it didnâ€™t help. :/


----------



## atomicplayboy (Feb 13, 2010)

You don't happen to have a Radeon card, do you? If so, did you set WITHOUT_NOUVEAU in /etc/make.conf as per the instructions in UPDATING?


----------



## hermes (Feb 13, 2010)

I donâ€™t have a Radeon card, but I did set WITHOUT_NOUVEAU, as Iâ€™m using the proprietary nvidia driver anyway. Otherwise, I wouldnâ€™t have Mesa 7.6.1.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't offer any real help myself, but you're not the only one (unless that's you asking over there):
http://www.eternal-lands.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21210


----------



## hermes (Feb 14, 2010)

Hehe. Yes, thatâ€™s me; Iâ€™m currently trying to get the CVS client to compile, and Iâ€™ll report back on success.


----------



## oliverh (Feb 14, 2010)

hermes said:
			
		

> I donâ€™t have a Radeon card, but I did set WITHOUT_NOUVEAU, as Iâ€™m using the proprietary nvidia driver anyway. Otherwise, I wouldnâ€™t have Mesa 7.6.1.



The nVidia blob doesn't use Mesa!


----------



## hermes (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, didnâ€™t know that.  Anyway, I got the CVS client compiled. The GL version stuff is fixed there, but you need some other adjustments to get it working:
add #include "../errors.h" to books/fontdefs.c
remove __inline__ from hash_fn_int, cmp_fn_int, hash_fn_str and cmp_fn_str functions in hash.h and hash.c


----------



## rhyous (Feb 18, 2010)

I think this is the issue I am having with K-3D.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10647


----------



## adamk (Feb 18, 2010)

Seems to be a different issue as k3d compiles for you and el doesn't compile at all for hermes.

As for your problem, rhyous, I asked you on freebsd-x11 what the output of 'glxinfo' was but I don't believe you responded.

Adam


----------



## rhyous (Feb 19, 2010)

Removed so we don't hi-jack this thread...


----------



## adamk (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's move this back to your thread.

Adam


----------

